# When will this .22 ammo shortage BS end?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

When will .22 ammo be readily and easily available again?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't really expect to see any good supplies on the dealers shelves until next summer at the earliest.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

It's starting to become available but the price won't come down with the talk of a tax on ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My local walmart get's in .22lr every week or so, you have to call on "ammo" days to see if that particular day got in a shipment. Few weeks ago, they had .22lr ammo on the shelves until around 4pm before it got cleaned out. I haven't bought .22lr since last oct, got enough to last till this hysteria blows over then I'm buying a couple cases.

-DallanC


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

When we vote Obama and the other anti-gun A** holes out of office!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

When people quit buying EVERY box that the stores will allow them.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> When people quit buying EVERY box that the stores will allow them.


I understand what you're implying, but the stores should have 2000 boxes on hand. It should be on an unending supply to us Americans. 
Sorry, but I don't think Obama has that much to do with it. He facades for popularity, but knows he can't stop America's need for firearms.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I've seen it still on the shelves in walmart late in the afternoon a few days ago.


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

i went to cabelas this weekend and some guy returned 4-100 round boxes. They were set back behind the counter for sell again. 3 of the boxes sold as fast as they hit the counter the other box lasted a few more minutes. I was going to buy it when some rude ******* jumped in front of me asking for it. Then after everyone was clear from the area the guy behind the counter ask me if I still wanted some 22 rounds. I said yes. He walked to the back room behind the gun counter and brought out 3-1000 round boxes due to the fact there were three of us in my party. My daughter isn't 18 years of age yet so they took one box back. When we went through the check out line they required me to do two different transactions. It made me wonder how much 22 rounds are back there. This whole thing on the 22 shortage is stupid if you ask me. It does give me a good reason to buy a 17 hmr though.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would hope that it becomes available around Christmas time. People aren't shooting as much and need their disposable income for presents...?? I dunno. just a thought.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowhuntinornutin said:


> It does give me a good reason to buy a 17 hmr though.


+1, I've spent more time firing my .17 this year than I think all the year prior I've owned it. 17HMR ammo has been pretty easy to find through this.

-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is available and in stores at normal prices. The problem is that people buy it, sell it at double the price and there are idiots out there paying the price. If people will refuse to pay it then those that are buying to sell will quit buying. I have had no problem finding 22 ammo


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

In normal years we produce around 1.5 BILLION rounds of various types of .22 LR. Which sounds like a lot until you factor in the number of .22 shooters in the U.S.

When you have a panic run any and all .22 ammo is bought up because either people are afraid that it won't be available anymore (usually fueled by Internet rumors featuring a government plot) and by those who in past panics have seen that they can make a large profit by catering to the mindless buying panic. These pros then stake out local stores on "ammo days" and get everything they can, thus prolonging the drought/panic.
Here is an example or two from another gun forum:


> I got a big bucket o' bullets 1400 rds of 22lr hp's yesterday at Dunhams. Last one. I'll easily double my money by weeks end...





> I'm closing in on 50k of .22lr.


How long does it take to shoot 50k of .22?

The next panic-related phenomenon is also what we are seeing now. Because people haven't been able to get ammo, when it becomes available people buy a whole lot more than what they normally would.
Often this is on the order of up to 10 times the amount they have ever owned at any one time. That is instead of a brick or two, people will buy 5 or 10 bricks at once.
In addition a side effect of the panic gun-buying spree is that now people want ammo to shoot in those newly bought .22s (and other guns).

Simply put, the .22 ammo industry is not equipped to gear up to producing 15 billion rounds of .22 this year to catch up - especially when before the demand there was already a high demand.

I get asked about where to get .22 LR about every other day. One neighbor who did some asking just told me that his son just bought a pallet of .22 LR (brand & type not specified). The dad is getting 4 bricks of it - but told me I couldn't get any of it (_although I wasn't asking anyway??_)

Now here is a kid (well, 24 yrs old) who likes to hunt and is a part-time big game guide who has never had more than 2 or 3 bricks at most of .22 LR in his possession in his entire life - but now has a _pallet_ load of the stuff, except for the bricks he (probably sold) to his dad. And this pallet is bought in a time when .22 ammo is in extremely short supply. And people wonder why there is a shortage of the stuff. We created it with unusually high demand.

I don't know if anyone is buying from the ammo flippers, but that only exaberates the problem. If we can take a deep breath and hold of buying, or buying at unusually high prices, the market will equalize and the flippers will be sitting on ammo that they can't sell for a decent profit. That is the free market equalizing itself.

It helps if when things get better that you do have some .22 stocks on hand in order to ride out the next ammo panic. But that is easily done buying buying a brick here and a brick there, not 5, 10, or 20 at once.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The scary thing is that people are buying from the ammo flippers. I was in a small gun shop in Colorado last month and he had 7 boxes of Federal 22 lr with each box holding 550 rounds. He had a price tag of $149.00 on each one of them. I watched one man come in and buy two of them, it was about that time that I fell over and had to leave the store.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just like the a$$ clowns that were buying up all the AR 15 mags and selling them for 10x what they paid. Now look what they are selling the leftovers for, probably what they paid for them or less. The Ruger BX-25 mags were going upwards $100, what people didn't realize is you could order them from the Ruger store and wait 3-4 weeks and they were $34. Now they are readily available at most gun stores for $25-$30. I have found some .22 ammo over the last 10 months but not a lot. I think I have a brick and a half is all, but I'm not paying some a$$ monkey $50 for a brick. -O,-


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

they were at Cabelas on Saturday for $24 for a brick of 525. My brother bought two of them......well one was mine if not just during checkout.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

One pallet has 50 cases. Each case has 10 bricks. 
Our last order of federal AE22 was cut in half from federal. We only received 25 cases.


----------

